# Frage zum X12 Schaltauge am Skeen



## Tharen (21. April 2014)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zum Schaltauge am Skeen von 2012. (Syntace-Steckachse)
Gibt es da verschiedene X12 Augen ?
bzw. muß ich beim Kauf was beachten bezüglich Schraubenlänge ? 

hier ein Pic:







Vielen Dank für Eure Wissenswerte.

Gruß
Tharen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. April 2014)

Nimm das hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-24-68093


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

